# What happened?



## Dell (Oct 4, 2005)

I made a batch of sweat mead last fall, my wife took one sip and said "you need to get more bees" happily I agreed. Last night I started a batch of mead , this morning it looks like the honey and water have sepperated and what looks like clumps have formed.Also I have not noticed any bubbles in the air lock . What went wrong?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

1. Give it time.
2. Post a pic.
3. Give recipe specifics for more feedback


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

As Nursebee said, pics will help. It never hurts a newly-pitched mead to rock, swirl and stir in the carboy. The agitation can dissolve more O2 into the must, the stirring motion can help the yeast activate and get excited, and in your case will help mix the ingredients. It's not unusual for a mead to wait a while to start offgassing, especially if a starter was not used, the must is stressful (high-grav, low-nutrient, off-pH, etc), temps are low, or the Bryggeman just didn't notice your pitch yet and work his magic . 

The yeast have to wake up, reproduce, begin anaerobic respiration, AND saturate the must with CO2 before you'll see offgassing. Little goes quickly with mead besides the consumption... you can't hurry love.


----------



## Dell (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for the replies, I panicked too soon. This morning the solids have seemed to settle out and it is bubbling fine. Thanks again.


----------

